# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Visiting in January

## bigbamboo

Hey Boardies,
I'm going to be heading to the TB area in Jan. 2018 and can't wait. Aside from the Pelican Bar (a definite visit) what other recommendations would anyone have for this part of the island;especially food wise?  I'm digging what people have posted regarding scooters, any tips would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------


## hey_mon

Diner delicious for the best 5.00 meal anywhere.  Beef stew, fried chicken can't be beat.  Jack sprats for pizza, smurfs for breakfast, haven't had a bad meal in treasure beach yet!!!  We are there in February-March

----------


## bigbamboo

> Diner delicious for the best 5.00 meal anywhere.  Beef stew, fried chicken can't be beat.  Jack sprats for pizza, smurfs for breakfast, haven't had a bad meal in treasure beach yet!!!  We are there in February-March


Thanks for the tips. Fried chicken sounds perfect. I read about Smurf's that's a definite stop too.

----------


## mjc12771

We will be there in January 2018 also and can't wait.

----------

